# Entry Stairs HELP!



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

My solution would be twofold: First, I would paint the walls alongside the stairs a neutral color as you plan, and then paint the wall facing the entry way the same color, only one or two shades lighter. 

Then I would shop for a fairly long, narrow wall-hanging, like a runner. You can get cafe curtain hooks that clip to the fabric, then hang it from a decorative curtain rod to give that space a lot of interest without a lot of mass. One of my favorite stores is World Market, or even Kirklands. 

Another solution might be a painting or large poster against that wall. I don't believe you need a lot of fanciness or complicated decorations, just something to entertain the eye upon entry. Good luck and send pictures.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It begs for some art! Don't be afraid of galleries in your area. I guess World Market, Pier One or something will do for mass produced stuff.


----------



## chloe761 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a very similar set up at my place. Stairs as soon as you walk in and it is even set up similar to yours with the stairs jetting the other way at the top. I have people comment on mine all the time at how I have it done. At the top of the first set, where they turn, I have a decorative two teired planter with nice full plants right in the corner. My stair is large enough for this as it doesn't get in the way when you are going up the stairs. If yours is not you could just put something smaller and narrower right in the corner with tall dried flowers of some sort. I also have two large framed James Lumbers prints. One right at the top of the first set of stairs so when you look up you see it above the plants, and another on the way up, lower down on the wall as you are going up the stairs. Really the whole look is very appealing to the eye. If I think about it this evening I will try and take a pic for you.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*entryway*

I agree on the need for artwork and paint, but with the paint I would go a little darker...perhaps a warm earthtone, like sage or desert tan (Benjamin Moore color that is really more yellow, cream not tan). I think it needs a little depth in the color. Good luck!


----------

